# Do Edge apps actually work?



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a Bolt, Bolt Vox, and a Premiere XL. The TiVos are on a MoCA network supplied by my FiOS router. None of them have problems communicating to the mothership, but running the apps are another problem entirely. With my Bolt, I run NetFlix, Youtube, and Amazon Prime. Well, I have them set up to run. I am able to fire the apps up, and browse through, but when it comes to actually playing anything from NetFlix and Prime, they all fail to play, pretty much 99% of the time. The error message is along the lines of "Couldn't play the video, please try later". 

I have a Roku 4k, and the TV itself also has the apps. They are connected to an internal router, connected to the ethernet port on the FiOS router, and have NO issues playing anything.

Is the Edge any better? I'm debating on 'Upgrading' the Premiere XL to an Edge, but at this point, I see no compelling reason to. However, if it's better with apps and playback, I will definitely reconsider, given this current offering.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

For my Edge (Antenna), I have no issues* with any of the Apps that it runs, but I also never had a issue with my Bolt or Roamio. The only problems I ever had playing videos on Apps was with my old Mini.

*provided the TiVo servers are not having issues like they were last night.


----------



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

On my Edge the probably work about as good as they work currently on your Bolt...not great and super slow. On my Mini 4k it's not much better. Don't upgrade to the Edge just for the app experience.

I've got an Apple TV for running any apps. Just like with your Roku it would run laps around the Tivo just trying to start an app plus the app selection is close to terrible (no HBO Max ot Disney+). Best advice I'd give you is use a seperate device for streaming and use the Tivo stuff for just the Tivo.


----------

